# Sendmail issue



## tommypa (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to Unix/Linux.  I just completed an install of FREE BSD 8.0.  I am trying to add Sendmail to my configuration but when I hit the spacebar next to Mail in the sysinstall screen it won't let me fill it in.  Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?

Thank you in advance for any ideas and help.

Tommy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2010)

You don't need to 'add Sendmail to your configuration' .. whatever that means. It's in the base system. It's installed. It's there.


----------



## tommypa (Jul 12, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance this is the first install I have ever completed.  I thought that I had to go in and add it at the sysinstall menu.  But when I tried it wouldn't let me.  I will try to configure it now that I know its already installed.  Sorry for what seems a dumb question.

Tommy


----------

